# Wanted: Remote Land



## rabbitdawg (May 24, 2008)

I am looking for remote land to set up another homestead on that will stay that way until I leave this earth."Tired of Moving"!!
Alaska,Maine,or anyother place in the U.S. that is remote and will stay that way . If you have any land like that or know of any ,PLEASE, let me know.
The computer only goes so far as finding land and most of it is to "Cityfied".
I don't want neighbors and if I have to go for supples,etc, there are ways via snowmachine,flatbottom boat,etc, depending on where I build my cabin.

Thanks,

Jack


----------



## netexan (Jan 3, 2008)

Jack, check out remoteproperties.com I'll keep my ears open for you also. Good luck.


----------



## rabbitdawg (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for the info!!!!!!!

Jack


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

that link is just for Alaska, correct? Are there any similar links in other areas?


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Saw an ad in craiglist (Austin) for 85 acres near Elko NV. Asking price 20k or swap a travel trailer. You might want to check that out.


----------



## ninny (Dec 12, 2005)

Why don't you take a look at the land out in West Texas? You can live a lifetime out there and never see another person. It's rough, but if that's what you're looking for then WT is your place. Land is cheap too.

.


----------



## nans31 (Jul 8, 2002)

In my opinion, the best place to go for remote Alaska land is www.dnr.state.ak.us/mlw/landsale/index and go to the Over the Counter land sales page. Incredible deals for someone wanting remote living. There's many parcels that are in or near towns, Tok for example. I was looking there at parcels and considered the Tetlin trail subdivision. Yes, they are subdivisions, which was a big turn off for me------- horror-- "subdivisions" but really aren't a subdivision that most people are familiar with.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Jack,
I may be able to help. I just bought 5 acres last spring near Glennallen. Access can be as easy as snowmachine and ATV or airplane required. PM me if you are interested.

www.landinalaska.com

http://www.landinalaska.com/P089/P089.htm

www.realtyak.com

Mike


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

For those looking for sites other then Alaska try (they also have Alaska but have every other state as well):

http://www.eaglestar.net/Properties/index.html

There are categories like "off the grid", "remote", and "secluded".


----------



## the mama (Mar 1, 2006)

East of cedar key, florida. Miles of scrub oak high lands. Low property value as it is remote with no utility services. Not often in storm paths, but hot and dry in summer. Mostly sand soil.


----------



## swinginonastar (May 5, 2008)

Very interested in this thread if anybody has any sites they can list me on Maine.

Amy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Saw an ad in craiglist (Austin) for 85 acres near Elko NV. Asking price 20k or swap a travel trailer. You might want to check that out.


I live about 10 miles east of Elko. That's way too much for property around here. For 40 acre and larger parcels you should be paying no more than $100/acre. In fact, I suspect you would have luck making offers at $50/acre.

If you're interested in large acreage you'll want to be looking in the Montello and Pilot Peak areas. That's on the eastern side of Elko County, about 100 miles east of Elko. You're closest Home Depots would be either Elko 100 miles to the west, or Salt Lake City about 130 miles to the east.

While the area around Montello is remote there is a town called West Wendover about 30 miles south that's sort of a Laughlin wannabe. It's a place to get a buffet or an inexpensive hotel room for the night.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

swinginonastar said:


> Very interested in this thread if anybody has any sites they can list me on Maine.
> 
> Amy


Try this:

http://www.mooersrealty.com/


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

For Maine other than what BTO listed...

www.pnpre.com

Millinocket homes are cheap right now but more of a small albeit remote dieing mill town.

Aroostook, Somerset, Piscataquis and Penobscot are probably the cheapest counties.
Hancock and Washington may also have some gems.

Fort Kent and Madawaska at the top of Maine are also worth looking at.

If you have big bucks I know of two very big parcels...one is over 300acres and the other is over 600 in Somerset...both are likely seasonal access and planting zone 3 with mountain views....


----------



## swinginonastar (May 5, 2008)

Thanks! I will check these out for sure. I have been searching for a while but getting closer to making the move. 

Amy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Anyone interested in Maine please see the link below to our property for sale--Beautiful home on 80 acres-very resonably priced. If you have trouble with the link please pm.

http://www.landandfarm.com/properties/northern_maine_farmhouse_80_ac.asp


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

http://www.unitedcountry.com/

http://www.rockymountaintimberlands.com/

my two choices as I am in the process of doing what you are talking about.

in my case 99 acres forest,swamp, and no neghbor within 5 miles.

good luck


----------



## Mr.Hoppes (Sep 30, 2006)

beware of covenants and other restrictions . seen some on property 40+ ac,s.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Maine does have a lot of forest land available for <$400/acre.

The problem is that very little of it is listed on the MLS. Folks here don't like realtors.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

littlebit ranch said:


> Anyone interested in Maine please see the link below to our property for sale--Beautiful home on 80 acres-very resonably priced. If you have trouble with the link please pm.
> 
> http://www.landandfarm.com/properties/northern_maine_farmhouse_80_ac.asp


That is a wonderful looking place, I hope you get a buyer soon.


----------



## amarillo (Jan 1, 2003)

Have you looked at any land in the remote area of West Texas near the Big Bend National Park? Land can be purchased for less than 500 dollars an acre.

Do a google search for Terlingua, Texas, and Terlingua Ranch. 

Good luck.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

amarillo said:


> Have you looked at any land in the remote area of West Texas near the Big Bend National Park? Land can be purchased for less than 500 dollars an acre. ...


So much of Texas is dry, how deep is the water table in that area?

To pay so much for land, I would hope that it had accessible water.


----------



## oz in SC V2.0 (Dec 19, 2008)

This realtor is in the northwest USA,someone on another forum posted a link:

http://www.johnlscott.com/

I spent a good few hours searching through listings...


----------



## amarillo (Jan 1, 2003)

ET1 SS:

Most people in this remote part of Texas use rain catchment rather than spending the money to drill a well.


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

$50 an acre in Nevada! Good deal. I don't know what kind of land you're interested in, exactly, but I've been looking all over the midwest for cheap land. Eastern Colorado, North Dakota, South Dakota all have pretty inexpensive land prices (300-600 dollars an acre). The problem is that there aren't any houses on the land, so you'd have to hire somebody to build one or do it yourself, and you might want to have rainwater harvesting because well digging might be deep and expensive or impossible. These states aren't in huge risk of development/sprawl. 
North Dakota is having some boom areas from oil wells, but that'll be short-lived and then everybody will leave for some other place once the well closes down. 
They're also big farming states, and we need farms somewhere.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

CamM said:


> $50 an acre in Nevada! Good deal.


And as the depression deepens that will become even easier to do.


----------



## tittiger (Sep 20, 2008)

You did not say if you were open to having like minded neighbors if you are open to this idea then Big John Lipscomb has a site promoting communal homesteading at:

www.bigjohnsforum.com


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Consider:

Tristan da Cunha


----------

